# More Sourdough Bread



## bassman (Jan 30, 2010)

It's cold outside so decided on sourdough. Two loaves of cinnamon/craisin, one regular loaf and a pan of rolls. Time for soup now.



Thanks for checking out my bread.


----------



## tld (Jan 30, 2010)

dang them look good


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 30, 2010)

Man, You should have been a Baker... Those look great...


----------



## hog warden (Jan 30, 2010)

Outstanding! A life skill to be proud of.

BTW, I've been doing research on my starter. Basic starter the serious bread folks use is referred to as 100% hydration....meaning the starter is built and maintained with equal parts of water and flour, _*by weight*_. Starter done like this is semi thick when mixed up, goes to town and doubles in volume after 4 to 6 hours at room temps. I was mixing mine too thin and not feeding it enough flour. Changed that and it jumps and frolics now.

Seems to be at least three skills like this that are closely related. Bread, beer and sausage....at least the smoked and fermented stuff. My mother finally got around to telling me what was in some German Christmas bread she makes every year........a recipe our ancestors brought with them from Germany in the 1800's........and the ingredients list reads like the spice mix for bratwurst.


----------



## bassman (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Tony

Paul, I have been doing this for so many years, it just comes naturally.  

HW, I don't get caught up in the names and percentages.  I started this starter back in the mid eighties.  I don't measure or weigh, just add flour and water until the "right" thickness.


----------



## walle (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll take that one.. and one of those... and that one over there!
Nice looking bread Bassman!  Haven't ever gotten into sourdough.  I may just have to try it!


----------



## bassman (Jan 31, 2010)

Tracey, if you want to give it a try, you're more than welcome to some of my starter.  Once you try it, you'll be hooked!


----------



## zeeker (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow Bassman turned out excellent.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to ya for a great bake...


----------



## iowasmoke (Apr 26, 2010)

Bassman,

Great job on the sourdough.  I have been following your posts on sourdough and I got my starter going last week.  It is looking great.  My question is exactly how do you do the rolls?  Do you just use a regular 9 X12 cake pan?  How big do you roll them when you put them in the pan?  I am thinking homemade sourdough rolls and some pulled pork would be very tasty.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## walle (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't think of a better thread to spend my *#500 on! woo hoo!*

This is the thread that got me on the sourdough, and Bassman is a wise o'l bird, cuz I am hooked. I think I've made a batch of bread almost everyweekend after I got a starter sample....

So watch out *iowasmoke!*

I'll let the "master" give you all the details on how he makes his rolls. For mine - the dough ball for a normal roll is generally the size of an egg - remember they will/should at least double in size. As far that the pan - just depends on how many you want to make! I've used everything from no pan (on aluminum foil), to pie pans.

Thanks, Bassman! I'm one of a long list who have been inspired by your bread making abilities.


----------



## bassman (Apr 30, 2010)

There's really nothing secret about making the rolls.  Just another form of bread.  These are large dinner rolls.  I just pinch off a chunk of dough about 1 1/2 times the size of a golf ball and form into a ball.  Place about 1 1/2 inches apart in a greased pan.  I have an extra large baking pan (about 11"X15") but any cake pan will work.  If you want rolls for sandwiches, use a cookie sheet.  Flatten out the ball and place a little further apart.  Enjoy!


----------



## roller (Apr 30, 2010)

He is a baker !!!!!!!!! And you do a great job at it...Congrats...


----------

